
Slack launches app store and an $80M fund to invest in new integrations - bko
http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/15/10235114/slack-app-directory-80-million-fund
======
bryanrasmussen
"The expanding platform and fund to support it have at least two big benefits
for Slack. The first is that the company will be able to see in real time
which new applications built on top of Slack are most popular, likely shaping
its own product roadmap through acquisitions and feature additions."

So...making a popular app for slack is either a job application, or a path to
bankruptcy. Sounds good.

